# Happy Thanksgiving from CANADA



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Big Ben..same right back attcha.  Happy Thanksgiving from Texas. Long Live Free Quebec!! Wee wee?

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 22, 2006)

From all your Canadian friends!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope everyone will take time to think about everything they're
thankful for!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Griff (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Big Ben although I consider you my southern neighbor. Happy Thanksgiving to all. I join the Cap'n in hoping we all take a quiet moment and ponder all the reasons that we have to be thankful.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

I am thankful for my all BBQ friends here.    Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 22, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am thankful for my all BBQ friends here.    Happy Thanksgiving everyone.



How long do we have to keep up this little charade with Bill?????


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, like thanks eh?

Happy Gobbler day to you in the Great White North too eh?


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2yh0htca]I am thankful for my all BBQ friends here.    Happy Thanksgiving everyone.



How long do we have to keep up this little charade with Bill?????[/quote:2yh0htca]
I say we give it until after Christmas.... to see if he buys us anything.  

Happy "T" day.


----------



## Shawn White (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup, what Big Ben said, happy T-Day US folks!


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm smoking two 14 pounders in my WSM tomorrow.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'm smoking two 14 pounders in my WSM tomorrow.
> 
> Griff



Good deal Griff, please take pic's!  I've never seen or done 2 turkeys on the WSM!!  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm thankful that I don't have to cook anything today! I'm also thankful, that ,once again, we've proven that our kids in OHIO are better than _their_ Kids in michagin! GO MENTOR!!!!! BEAT MCKINLEY!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, can't wait to see all the finished pics!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm thankful for all of the members who contribute their knowledge here at this forum...did I mention that there is a donation button on the homepage!!??


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL That was a subtle hint. Ok donation sent via paypal.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry Diva...I was just joking around...my sense of humor is an acquired taste...just ask the other guys 'round these parts!  

However, thank you very much for the donation!  It is appreciated more than you know!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good deal Griff, please take pic's!  I've never seen or done 2 turkeys on the WSM!!



I'll try Larry. It's -3* outside right now. I'm figuring on using a little more charcoal what with two birds and low temps.

Happy thanksgiving to all.

Griff


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 23, 2006)

No problem Greg I think this is a terrific forum.


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2006)

Nifty tradition Ben.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sorry Diva...I was just joking around...my sense of humor is an acquired taste...just ask the other guys 'round these parts!
> 
> However, thank you very much for the donation!  It is appreciated more than you know!!



Diva, I've been here since day one and STILL haven't acquired it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1hzxexvp]Sorry Diva...I was just joking around...my sense of humor is an acquired taste...just ask the other guys 'round these parts!
> 
> However, thank you very much for the donation!  It is appreciated more than you know!!



*Diva, I've been here since day one and STILL haven't acquired it!*  [/quote:1hzxexvp]

That's not the only thing you haven't done!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 23, 2006)

Give em hell Griff!  My hat is off to you!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy turkey day folks  ,hope everyone has a good one.
Aaron


----------

